# Marvell 88E8053 Dies After Continuous Use

## Kenji Miyamoto

On my server, I have a Marvell 88E8053 NIC for a subnet under a 2.6.21-hardened AMD64 kernel.  Unfortunately, after only a couple of days with regular network use, the interface stops responding.  DHCP requests (among other most other protocols) fail   for even computers with static IP addresses.  The other (WAN) interface, which uses the Forcedeth driver, has no problems whatsoever, nor do any of the other components.  What's going on?

----------

## mudrii

you can provide more information about kernel version and config

emerge --info

lspci

lsmod

----------

## Kenji Miyamoto

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2.7 (hardened/amd64, gcc-3.4.6, glibc-2.5-r2, 2.6.21-hardened x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.21-hardened x86_64 Dual-Core AMD Opteron(tm) Processor 1214

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.10

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 25 May 2007 06:20:01 +0000

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.60

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.6.3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.23b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.21

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=k8 -pipe -mmmx -msse -msse2 -m3dnow -mfpmath=sse"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=k8 -pipe -mmmx -msse -msse2 -m3dnow -mfpmath=sse"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.osuosl.org/ ftp://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/ http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo ftp://mirror.iawnet.sandia.gov/pub/gentoo/ "

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="en_US.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="en ja"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.namerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow aac aalib acpi alsa amd64 aotuv apache2 bash-completion berkdb bzip2 caps cjk crypt cups curl encode extensions fbcon flac foomatic foomaticdb ftp ggi gif gpm hardened icecast ipv6 javascript jpeg justify ldap lm_sensors logrotate midi mp3 musepack mysql ncurses nforce2 nls nptl nptlonly offensive ogg pam parport pcre pdf perl php pic plotuitls pmu png posix ppds python readline samba sbcl sensord simplexml sqlite sse sse2 ssl tcpd tetex theora threads tiff unicode urandom vim-pager vim-syntax vim-with-x vorbis webdav xml xmlreader xmlrpc xmlwriter xorg xsl xslt yp zip zlib zsh-completion" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en ja" USERLAND="GNU"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

# lspci

00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP61 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 LPC Bridge (rev a2)

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP61 SMBus (rev a2)

00:01.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP61 Memory Controller (rev a2)

00:01.3 Co-processor: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03f4 (rev a2)

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP61 USB Controller (rev a2)

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP61 USB Controller (rev a2)

00:04.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03f3 (rev a1)

00:05.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP61 High Definition Audio (rev a2)

00:06.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP61 IDE (rev a2)

00:07.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 Ethernet (rev a2)

00:08.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP61 SATA Controller (rev a2)

00:08.1 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP61 SATA Controller (rev a2)

00:09.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03e8 (rev a2)

00:0b.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03e9 (rev a2)

00:0c.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03e9 (rev a2)

00:0d.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03d0 (rev a2)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 20)

# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_pcm_oss            31432  0

snd_mixer_oss          11003  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            22248  0

snd_seq_midi_event      3811  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                33600  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          4027  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_hda_intel          10296  0

snd_hda_codec         209199  1 snd_hda_intel

snd_pcm                51832  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

snd_timer              13312  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    33216  9 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc          4712  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

sky2                   28664  0

forcedeth              33136  0
```

----------

## rada

this is the sky2 driver, it is still not perfect.  the best you can do is rmmod and modprobe it whenever it dies.

----------

## PaulBredbury

So use the sk98lin ebuild, rather than the kernel's built-in buggy module.

----------

## bunder

 *PaulBredbury wrote:*   

> So use the sk98lin ebuild, rather than the kernel's built-in buggy module.

 

isn't sk98lin deprecated for skge?   :Wink: 

----------

## PaulBredbury

Read my link and its ebuild. Go ahead, read them.

----------

## Ken69267

What PaulBredbury recommends is true. The real Marvell driver will work perfectly. 

unfortunately I'm using .22 and its busted there... sigh... rmmod && modprobe sky2 isn't fun.

----------

## Kenji Miyamoto

I have to bring the interface down and back up when using the module remove and re-insertion method, correct?

----------

## Ken69267

I usually just rmmod and modprobe it without doing anything else. So I'd say you don't need to bring the interface down, but I could be wrong.

Hasn't caused any harm here yet though.

----------

